# Is it too late



## LouLou1973 (Nov 10, 2011)

My husband and I separated almost 2 years ago, it was his want not mine. We stopped speaking for almost 8 months and in that time we both found other partners and moved on. About 6 months ago we started talking and running into each other at events we both take part in....I thought that I was truly over my husband, but the more we talk the more I realize that I would like to try again. My problem is he is now living with a woman (though he tells me all the time that they fight all the time and that they want different things, and that he is sure they will split in the future) i am intimidated by this woman, she is 12 yrs younger than me and she is beautiful, I feel I just don't have a hope in trying to get my marriage back on track...What do you think? Is this just a pipe dream? I have split up with my bf, and am very confused. Our marriage was not the best, and since we separated we both have learned a lot about ourselves, I have not mentioned that I would like to work at fixing our marriage to my Husband, but when we talk he is attentive, flirts, tells me how bad his relationship is now, and gives me advice, he contacts me usually, though lately i have been starting some contact....though there are times when he seems cold and distant.....we were married for 5yrs..And hes the one stalling on the divorce...I just don't know what to do, or how to proceed....any advice would be welcomed


----------



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, if you both are willing to give it a try, why not. There is nothing to lose. Time has passed and sometimes it could bring positive changes. Don't worry so much about the younger woman competition. There are tons of older women who can beat the younger women hands down. You have a past with your husband, and that counts for something too.


----------



## GONTT (Aug 2, 2012)

If you feel in your heart and head thats what you want then it is worth it. Please be careful not to be the other woman for your husband. I would not waste any time, find out and if it is not what he wants move on and find the right person for you. Good luck!


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

You need to sit down together. Talk it all out and together decide if this is good for both of you. No tears, no begging, almost like making a business deal..


----------

